# I’m new here!



## mrs_wife (May 17, 2019)

Hi! I’ve started joining forums today coz i felt like this would be a place where i can share my experiences and meet and relate with other people as well especially when it comes to family, marriage and life in general 😊


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Hi mrs_wife , 

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. Hopefully you will find the help you need here.


----------

